# [Samba] Configuration

## jerep6

Salut,

Je souhaite savoir quelle option de samba provoque le comportement suivant : 

Lorsque je suis sous windows avec l'utilisateur "jerep6", je suis automatiquement connecté en temps qu'utilisateur "jerep6" sous samba.

Voici ma configuration :

```

[global]

## Browsing/Identification ###

   workgroup = MSHOME

   server string = %h

   dns proxy = no

#### Debugging/Accounting ####

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 1000

   syslog only = no

   syslog = 4

   panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d

####### Authentication #######

   security = user

   encrypt passwords = true

   passdb backend = tdbsam

############ Misc ############

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

   domain master = auto

   usershare max shares = 0

#======================= Share Definitions =======================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   read only = no

   create mask = 0755

   directory mask = 0755

[Donnees]

    path = /mnt/donnees/

    comment = Donnees rsync de Jeremy

    browseable = yes

    public = no

    writable = yes

    hide dot files = yes

    preserve case = yes

    valid users=jerep6

    force user=utilisateurX

    force group=users

```

Voici la manière dont j'ai crée les utilisateurs

```

groupadd smb

# Création d’un utilisateur unix (nécessaire) qui ne pourra pas se connecter au système (shell = /bin/false)

useradd -g smb utilisateurX -s /bin/false

useradd -g smb jerep6 -s /bin/false

#Création de l’utilisateur samba (se base sur un utilisateur unix)

smbpasswd -a utilisateurX 

smbpasswd -a jerep6

```

----------

## El_Goretto

J'aurais tendance à te suggérer de regarder du côté de windows, puisque c'est il me semble son comportement par défaut, que d'essayer de se connecter avec l'identifiant du système client.

RTFM$ ?  :Smile: 

----------

